# Chelsea - Psg: 11 Marzo 2015 ore 20:45. Tv Italia 1



## admin (9 Marzo 2015)

Ritorno degli ottavi di finale di Champions League 2014/2015. La partita più bella, attesa e incerta è Chelsea - Psg. Si gioca Mercoledì 11 Marzo 2015 alle ore 20:45 allo Stamford Bridge di Londra. 

La partita di andata è finita 1-1. Al Chelsea, per accedere ai quarti, basta il pareggio per 0-0 o la vittoria da 1-0 in su. Il Psg, per qualificarsi, deve vincere o pareggiare con un risultato dal 2-2 in su.

Dove vedere Chelsea - Psg?

Diretta in chiaro su Italia 1 a partire dalle ore 20:45.


A seguire, info e commenti sulla partita.


----------



## Renegade (9 Marzo 2015)

Dai che Mourinho li pialla subito quest'anno. PSG che come al solito vincerà solo il suo campionatuccio e non vedrà mai la CL. [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Dai che Mourinho li pialla subito quest'anno. PSG che come al solito vincerà solo il suo campionatuccio e non vedrà mai la CL. [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]



A me stanno antipatici, ma voglio vedere Ibra vincere la Champions League.


----------



## Renegade (9 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> A me stanno antipatici, ma voglio vedere Ibra vincere la Champions League.



Sono dello stesso parere amico mio. Il punto è che il PSG agisce senza logica. Ha comprato quasi l'intera Serie A solo per moda. Continua a comprare calciatori per moda senza un vero progetto tecnico. In campo sono un'accozzaglia di figurine e per di più hanno scelto un allenatore incapace. Il Chelsea di Abramovich stracomprava con cognizione di causa. Per me non vinceranno mai la CL. Arriverà il giorno in cui si stancheranno e venderanno pure loro.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2015)

Lo scorso anno non bastarono 2 gol di vantaggio. Deve fare una grande impresa il PSG. 
Oppure deve suicidarsi Mourinho.


----------



## Snake (10 Marzo 2015)

tranquilli tanto ci pensa Ibra che queste partite non le canna mai, OH WAIT


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Dai che Mourinho li pialla subito quest'anno. PSG che come al solito vincerà solo il suo campionatuccio e non vedrà mai la CL. [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


Sul mai ci andrei cauto e prima della stagione 2021-22 non accetto proclami di fallimento.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sul mai ci andrei cauto e prima della stagione 2021-22 non accetto proclami di fallimento.


Vinceranno la champions, nella prima stagione in cui Ibra non giocherà più. La storia insegna


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2015)

up


----------



## Denni90 (11 Marzo 2015)

stasera tiferò ibra allo sfinimento contro mister so tutto io mourinho


----------



## smallball (11 Marzo 2015)

forza PSG


----------



## Dexter (11 Marzo 2015)

Voglio Ibra in finale col Bayern, che segna e va a tirare un calcio volante a Guardiola


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Marzo 2015)

Forza Ibra


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2015)

Una delle ultime occasioni in cui Ibra può sfatare la fama di fallito nelle gare che contano...


----------



## Marchisio89 (11 Marzo 2015)

Tifo Ibra ma la vedo difficile, se non impossibile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Marzo 2015)

Inutile tifare per il PSG, passerà il Chelsea, è scritto.


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2015)

Espulso Ibra. Finita.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

Espulso Ibra


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2015)

Ladri! L'espulsione non c'era.


----------



## raducioiu (11 Marzo 2015)

Espulsione assurda


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Marzo 2015)

Espulso Ibra, dispiace per lui ma godo per il Psg, forza Chelsea.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

Ma che razza di espulsione è? Che vergogna


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

Quest'arbitro è uno dei peggiori in giro.. io ricordo nella partita barca-milan di 3 anni fa che ha dato 2 rigori al farca.. ve lo ricordate?


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Marzo 2015)

Rosso scandaloso


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Marzo 2015)

Espulsione inventata,pazzesco Mourinho.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Marzo 2015)

Ma come osa, che roba è???


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Marzo 2015)

Partita FALSATA

Mou sculato


----------



## malos (11 Marzo 2015)

Espulsione ridicola.


----------



## pennyhill (11 Marzo 2015)

Che rosso è?


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2015)

Espusione assurda, si vede che le lacrime di Josè hanno impietosito l'arbitro...

Meanwhile il Bayern sta già distruggendo gli ucraini.


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Marzo 2015)

Partita falsata da un incapace venduto....piange piange il *******... poi lo favoriscono sempre


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Partita falsata da un incapace venduto....piange piange il *******... poi lo favoriscono sempre



Stavolta scommetto che non si lamenterà dell'arbitro cattivo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quest'arbitro è uno dei peggiori in giro.. io ricordo nella partita barca-milan di 3 anni fa che ha dato 2 rigori al farca.. ve lo ricordate?



Ah sisi non mi ricordavo fosse lo stesso.


----------



## Gekyn (11 Marzo 2015)

Espulsione ridicola come l'arbitro, dalle mie parti si dice... Chi non piange non teta


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Marzo 2015)

Partite del genere con fior fiori di giocatori così rovinate da certi INDEGNI


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

Oscar davvero ridicolo comunque


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Stavolta scommetto che non si lamenterà dell'arbitro cattivo...



Non sarebbe la prima volta che si lamenta anche quando ruba


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ah sisi non mi ricordavo fosse lo stesso.



Si è lui.. quel ********* che ha dato rigore a gioco fermo su calcio d'angolo 

Ci è costato le semifinali


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2015)

Non passerà mai ma... FORZA PSG!


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Marzo 2015)

L'espulsione non c'era ma a primo impatto sembrava un bruttissimo fallo quindi il rosso a primo impatto " ci può stare", che poi Mou è un maestro nel mettere pressione all'arbitro prima della partita è vero.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si è lui.. quel ********* che ha dato rigore a gioco fermo su calcio d'angolo
> 
> Ci è costato le semifinali



ahah si ricordo su Nesta  questo ancora in giro sto arbitro mah.


----------



## Gekyn (11 Marzo 2015)

Quanto vi manca l'aria di CL?


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Marzo 2015)

Ora rigore netto su Costa. Sto arbitro è inguardbile.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Marzo 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Quanto vi manca l'aria di CL?



Troppo. E qui stanno a pensare alle coppette italia come obiettivo.



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ora rigore netto su Costa. Sto arbitro è inguardbile.



Compensazione clamorosa, l'ho visto in diretta che era indeciso sul che fare.


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Marzo 2015)

Forza PeEsGe a manetta 

Cmq sì,Mou a volte è da prendere a mazzate,come faceva scena sul mancato rigore a Costa


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Marzo 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Quanto vi manca l'aria di CL?



Tantissimo e chissà quanto tempo passera ancora  .


----------



## Ciachi (11 Marzo 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Quanto vi manca l'aria di CL?



Non solo....mi manca lo stadio strapieno...la squadra "mostruosa"....quell atmosfera che ci faceva stare in paradiso....e l idea di sapere che potevamo SEMPRE vincerla......sempre!!!!! Oddio....che tristezza....


----------



## The Ripper (11 Marzo 2015)

Ibra e l'allergie alle partite che contano.
Solito idiota.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Marzo 2015)

Maledetto Mourinho quanto lo odio


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Marzo 2015)

Palo Cavani.


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2015)

Cavani mortacci tua!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Marzo 2015)

Palo incredible di Cavani


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2015)

Siamo sempre lì: Mourinho e il patto col demonio


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

Ma cosa aveva fatto Verratti????
Che bestia..migliore in campo

Cavani sparati


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Marzo 2015)

Cavani sei un cesso......


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Marzo 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ibra e l'allergie alle partite che contano.
> Solito idiota.




Ma se non ha fatto niente dai


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

Verratti è davvero il top.. fortissimo.

Al PSG è davvero sprecato


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma se non ha fatto niente dai



Sì stavolta è stat sfortunato ma fa il paio con le altre 3000 occasioni che ha avuto nelle altre squadre.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo sempre lì: Mourinho e il patto col demonio


Incredibile , ha venduto l anima al diavolo .. Ci ha già vinto una Champions con le chiappe


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2015)

C'ha un mazzo sto Chelsea...


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

Che asino sto Maxwell..ma come si fa ad andare in giro con sto qui?


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Marzo 2015)

Ma che fortuna hanno questi???


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2015)

Chissà se Pobbà riuscirà, un giorno, a fare una partita come quella di Verratti stasera....


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2015)

Che scarso sto Caprone


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Marzo 2015)

Motta ancora in campo non ci credo


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

Ma cosa fa caprone tira da fuori no?


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Marzo 2015)

Comunque stanno giocando meglio ora di quando c'era Ibra.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Marzo 2015)

Pastore inutile


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Marzo 2015)

Gran partita del PSG,comunque


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Marzo 2015)

Verratti SPETTACOLARE


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Marzo 2015)

Pastore INUTILE


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Marzo 2015)

Fallo da rosso come quello del primo tempo imho.


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Marzo 2015)

VERGOGNAAAAAA!!!! questo era rosso diretto
partita totalmente condizionata a favore del chelsea


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

Arbitraggio ridicolo dai


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2015)

si vabbé...colpa dell'arbitro (citazione preferita da Mourinho), se oggi, putacaso, dovesse perdere con chi se la prende?


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Marzo 2015)

E' finita secondo me, il PSG si è mangiato il mondo.


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2015)

*Nell'altro ottavo, Bayern - Shakhtar 6-0 al 76'*


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2015)

Da una parte c'è una squadra costruita a suon di milioni che gioca a calcio, dall'altra ce n'è un'altra, costruita sempre a suon di milioni, che fa anticalcio: chissà quale delle due è quella allenata da Mourinho


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

Gran parati di Sirigu


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Marzo 2015)

Pazzesco.


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2015)

Gol Chelsea. Scontatissimo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Marzo 2015)

1-0 Cahill.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

Su unico tiro in porta


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Marzo 2015)

Il voodoo di Mou


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Marzo 2015)

Il solito gol di Mourinho, complimenti


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

Quell'asino di blanc toglie Verratti migliore in campo e lascia Motta

OK


----------



## Nicco (11 Marzo 2015)

Questo Chelsea non vincerà mai la CL.


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2015)

Sto Lavezzi è uguale a quello scemo di Brumotti


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

Entra Monte Zouma


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2015)

Gooooooollllllllllllllllllll

1-1


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2015)

gooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllll


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Marzo 2015)

Loooooool


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

GOOOl


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Marzo 2015)

1-1 Luiz.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Marzo 2015)

Dai dai PSG


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

In 11 contro 11 il Psg passava


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Marzo 2015)

Ma non si vergogna Moufrigno a far giocare uno squadrone in questo modo vergognoso? forza chiunque giochi contro il chelsea


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

Mamma mia CavANI


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> In 11 contro 11 il Psg passava



Onestamente non lo so, con Ibra non stavano combiando niente.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mamma mia CavANI



Disutile


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Marzo 2015)

Lo caccia a sto delinquente?


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Marzo 2015)

Costa che urla all'arbitro: filho de puta...


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

Diego Costa quando prende il rosso?


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Marzo 2015)

Diegone Costa ancora in campo fa abbastanza ridere.


----------



## Doctore (11 Marzo 2015)

ancora diego costa in campo scherzano?


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Costa che urla all'arbitro: filho de puta...



no, no è hijo de puta perchè D. Costa è spagnolo


----------



## 666psycho (11 Marzo 2015)

forza psg! come godo se viene eliminato!


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2015)

*7-0 Bayern, dall'altra parte*


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Marzo 2015)

Mourinho toglie cambia Costa per Drogba e finisce la partita in 11,ovviamente.


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Marzo 2015)

Comunque vada Mou ha stufato,da anni propone una insignificante minestra sparagnina,merita di andare a casa,PSG VERAMENTE ben messo in campo e coraggioso


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mourinho toglie cambia Costa per Drogba e finisce la partita in 11,ovviamente.



Diegone è ancora in campo


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Marzo 2015)

Ecco.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ma non si vergogna Moufrigno a far giocare uno squadrone in questo modo vergognoso? forza chiunque giochi contro il chelsea


.



Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Comunque vada Mou ha stufato,da anni propone una insignificante minestra sparagnina,merita di andare a casa,PSG VERAMENTE ben messo in campo e coraggioso



!!

Specie dopo i fantastiliardi spesi.

Edit rigore Chelsea.


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2015)

Ma che fa Thiago Silva? 

Rigore per il Chelsea


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Marzo 2015)

Ma c'è stato il tocco?



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Diegone è ancora in campo



Ho visto


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

Finita che chiappe sto mourinho


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Marzo 2015)

Thiago ha rovinato una prestazione sontuosa.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma c'è stato il tocco?
> 
> 
> 
> Ho visto



Sembra la sfiori, comunque non ha protestato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Marzo 2015)

2-1 Eden grande Thiago  .


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Marzo 2015)

Impazzito Thiago


----------



## Gekyn (11 Marzo 2015)

Io non sono convinto che l abbia toccata


----------



## 666psycho (11 Marzo 2015)

non la tocca cmq... volevano far vincere il chelsea e l'hanno fatto vincere..


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2015)

Purtroppo Thiago Silva non è nuovo a queste dormite/cavolate.


----------



## Nicco (11 Marzo 2015)

Cambia giusto la mancata possibilità dei rigori, il PSG doveva e deve segnare.


----------



## Gekyn (11 Marzo 2015)

Ma quante volte ho sentito sta sera "sciabolata" e " mucchio selvaggio "


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ma quante volte ho sentito sta sera "sciabolata" e " mucchio selvaggio "



E fra poco comincia con la "sciabolata disperata"


----------



## Nicco (11 Marzo 2015)

Scandaloso Diego Costa, dai. Scandaloso!


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Marzo 2015)

mou.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Marzo 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ma quante volte ho sentito sta sera "sciabolata" e " mucchio selvaggio "



'ccezionale


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Marzo 2015)

il senso di aver messo Rabiot al posto di Verratti?

da quando è uscito l'italiano il gioco del psg è peggiorato


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Marzo 2015)

Blanc comunque non capisce nulla... tolto verratti, il psg non ha più passato metà campo


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Marzo 2015)

Si beh espulsione ingiusta rigore regalato .. Poi ??


----------



## Nicco (11 Marzo 2015)

Senza verrati psg nullo.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2015)

Costa


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Marzo 2015)

Comunque Diego Costa ha indovinato 1 stagione in carriera .. È lentissimo


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

Ma cavANI è ancora in campo?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Marzo 2015)

Credo che a questo punto passerà il Chelsea, ma oggi sono stati vergognosi. Giusto Hazard ha provato a fare qualcosa.
PSG grandissima partita. Ibra anche se non meritava l'espulsione, stava facendo schifo.


----------



## 666psycho (11 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque Diego Costa ha indovinato 1 stagione in carriera .. È lentissimo



beh dai esagerato, é cmq capocannoniere della premier senza rigore...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Marzo 2015)

Sisi meglio il psg con Cavani che non tiene un pallone che con Ibra


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Marzo 2015)

Courtois che mostro


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2015)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Marzo 2015)

Incredibile!


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

Goooooooooool


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Courtois che mostro



Oh yes.


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2015)

Gooooooollllll Thiago Silva!

Meritatissimo!


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Marzo 2015)

thiagooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

Pazzesco


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Marzo 2015)

Thiagoneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Marzo 2015)

Finita Chelsea fuori e giocano in 11


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Marzo 2015)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Marzo 2015)

Il REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Nicco (11 Marzo 2015)

Gooooooolll!!


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2015)

Godo, Mourinho non merita un casso!


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Marzo 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Oh yes.



È un mostro,ma non può nulla contro il karma


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Marzo 2015)

L'anticalcio (Mou) deve andare a casa.


----------



## Nicco (11 Marzo 2015)

Godo!!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Marzo 2015)

Adesso cosa gli regaleranno a Mourinho ? Un altro rigore ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Marzo 2015)

z a z a' ha scritto:


> è un mostro,ma non può nulla contro il *karma *



vero!


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Marzo 2015)

Tifavo Chelsea anche perchè "odio" il Psg ma hanno stra meritato di passare e l'uomo in meno non se visto assolutamente.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È un mostro,ma non può nulla contro il karma



Ecchecavolo! speriamo che una volta tanto gli dei del calcio siano giusti!


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È un mostro,ma non può nulla contro terry



Fixed.


----------



## BB7 (11 Marzo 2015)

Sono esploso al gol del re


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2015)

Colpa dell'arbitro (cit.)


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

Comunque credo che quest'anno vincerà il Bayern mi sembra un altro pianeta rispetto alle altre big


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Marzo 2015)

Anche io ho esultato jahahah ... Odio talmente tanto MOURINHO che tiferei anche il giuve contro di lui ( no aspetta non esageriamo Haha )


----------



## gabuz (11 Marzo 2015)

Papera di Courtois?


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Marzo 2015)

Ma sciabolata morbida cosa sta dicendo ? Che se finisce così al 120 vince il psg ???


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2015)

Mourinho che continua a protestare...ma brutta capra guarda che sei in 10 vs 11 dal 25° del primo tempo!


Ecco la sciabolata disperata...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Marzo 2015)

Incomincia già sto maiale a lamentarsi


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2015)

*Chelsea - Psg 2-2 FINALE.

Psg ai quarti di Champions. Chelsea eliminato. *


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2015)

A Casaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Marzo 2015)

e andiamo!!!!!!!!!!!! Mou chupaaaaaaaa


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Marzo 2015)

Godo tantissimo !!! A casa Mourinho ... A CASA ..


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

Hanno strameritato


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Marzo 2015)

Fallimento *CLAMOROSO* di Mou,aveva in mano una squadra da finale (e tutti i colpi di cu).


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Marzo 2015)

Godooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Giusto così.


----------



## BB7 (11 Marzo 2015)

Godo troppo


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2015)

Giusto così. Il PSG ha meritato più che ampiamente il passaggio del turno.


----------



## pisolo22 (11 Marzo 2015)

Grande Thiago Silva te lo meriti i 100 milioni dei 2 difensori hanno ripagato Al thani ora ibra anche se espulso ingiustamente ha ancora una chance al ritorno di poter mettere le mani sulla coppa cmq che partita pastore e verratti mostruosi


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

A questo punto..Bayern campione. Il Real non vincerà per due volte di fila..

Se i cinesi non ci comprono, tra qualche anno il Bayern superà le sette champions


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Marzo 2015)

La morte del calcio inglese. La Germania li supera nel ranking


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Marzo 2015)

Mourinho peggio di Inzaghi.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Marzo 2015)

Thiagone un cul a Mou!


----------



## davoreb (11 Marzo 2015)

Contentissimo!!!! Che giocatore Thiago Silva.... 

Cmq mi sa che il futuro fuoriclasse a centrocampo è l'italiano che gioca in una squadra francese non l'incontrario.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Marzo 2015)

godo immensamente per il piangina Mourinho.


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Marzo 2015)

Sverniciato da BLANC in DIECI 

Mou,ritirati e goditi la pensione in...chessò...Algarve


----------



## Marilson (11 Marzo 2015)

io sto godendo come mai. Ora finiamo l'opera col City. Questo è l'anno ZERO del calcio inglese


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Marzo 2015)

Godo maledettamente


----------



## juventino (11 Marzo 2015)

GODO immensamente. Finalmente Mofrigno se la prende dove merita.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Marzo 2015)

Godo, peccato che il PSG sarà senza Verratti e Ibra alla prossima


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Marzo 2015)

Vero,gli inglesi sono pieni di soldi e fanno peggio di noi 
In Spagna almeno hanno manager locali e _cantere_ locali con uno stile di gioco proprio,in Germania pure. L'EPL è affascinante ma tolti i dindi che **** rimane?!?


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Marzo 2015)

Il Dio del calcio ogni tanto si palesa.
Addio Anticalchelsea, godo.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

Il PSG prenderà sicuramente una squadra materasso alla prossima.. sono in semifinale.


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Godo, peccato che il PSG sarà *senza* Verratti *e Ibra* alla prossima



Sicuro sia un male?!??!


----------



## 666psycho (11 Marzo 2015)

eh vai! non me l'aspettavo! ormai pensavo che la partita fosse chiusa! come godo! Mourinho non deve più vincere niente!


----------



## Frikez (11 Marzo 2015)

L'allenatore più sopravvalutato della storia, neanche mettere Guardiola e Ancelotti


----------



## Frikez (11 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Fallimento *CLAMOROSO* di Mou,aveva in mano una squadra da finale (e tutti i colpi di cu).



Sono tutti giovani inesperti (cit.)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Marzo 2015)

Per come si era messa pensavo passasse il Chelsea.

Cmq sto Chelsea che vedevano tutti favorito col Bayern e Real, io non l'ho mai visto. L'avevo detto già a settembre.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Marzo 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Sicuro sia un male?!??!



L'avevo già detto prima. Con Ibra in campo non stavano facendo nulla.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Marzo 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sono tutti giovani inesperti (cit.)



Sto aspettando l'intervista. Questa squadra era da finale, visto il Real di quest'anno.
Godo immensamente. Dipendesse da me il Chelsea non avrebbe ragione di esistere, trovo vomitevole il suo gioco.


----------



## S T B (11 Marzo 2015)

Era da tempo che non godevo così... ma Kuipers è lo stesso arbitro che ci diede quel rigore contro a Barcellona? 
Ti amo Thiagone!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Per come si era messa pensavo passasse il Chelsea.
> 
> Cmq sto Chelsea che vedevano tutti favorito col Bayern e Real, io non l'ho mai visto. L'avevo detto già a settembre.



Anche io pensavo potessero spuntarla. Occhio al Barca che per la prima volta non ha i riflettori puntati.


----------



## Snake (11 Marzo 2015)

Mourinho ormai è come l'ultimo Capello che vinceva lo scudetto col Real, ormai ha fatto il suo tempo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Marzo 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche io pensavo potessero spuntarla. Occhio al Barca che per la prima volta non ha i riflettori puntati.



Si, io dicevo a inizio stagione, tutti vedevano solo quelle 3.


----------



## MissRossonera (11 Marzo 2015)

Troppo bello vedere fuori quello sbruffone di Mourinho! Noto tra l'altro che sta simpatico a tutti!


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Marzo 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sono tutti giovani inesperti (cit.)



C'un disegno contro il Chelsea (cit 2)


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sono tutti giovani inesperti (cit.)






Zouma, comunque c'ha 20 anni 





Snake ha scritto:


> Mourinho ormai è come l'ultimo Capello che vinceva lo scudetto col Real, ormai ha fatto il suo tempo



stavo per scriverlo: secondo me in Europa il calcio proposto da Mou mi sembra sia superato, cioè gioca come nel 2004, il problema è che son passati 10 anni...oggi recuperare alla e ripartire non è più sufficiente, soprattutto in Europa.


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2015)

Comunque, una cosa è certa: i ritorni e le minestre riscaldate non funzionano MAI. Manco al Chelsea ed in Inghilterra.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

Semifinaliste Bayern real barca e PSG
FInale real Bayern
Bayern che vince


----------



## O Animal (11 Marzo 2015)

Nooooooooo povero Mouuuuuuuu... Il migliore tecnico del mondo con la squadra più giovane ed inesperta del mondo e odiata da tutti gli arbitri del mondo...


----------



## davoreb (11 Marzo 2015)

Ho appena sentito l'intervista di mourinho, per una volta devo ammettere che mi ha stupito in positivo.

Ed io non lo stimo per niente.


----------



## Snake (11 Marzo 2015)

comunque dopo quello che ho visto ieri e oggi quasi quasi mi gioco l'upset di City e Arsenal, le quote dovrebbero essere interessanti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Marzo 2015)

Clamoroso, non ci ho pensato neanche per un attimo alla vittoria del PSG prima del goal di Thiago.


----------



## Marilson (11 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, una cosa è certa: i ritorni e le minestre riscaldate non funzionano MAI. Manco al Chelsea ed in Inghilterra.



con tutto il rispetto boss, ma a livello internazionale cosa ha vinto Mou con il Chelsea? E' dovuto arrivare un Roberto Di Matteo per portare la coppa ad Abramovich.. vincerà questa Premier ma con un amarissimo sapore in bocca


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Marzo 2015)

Anche io è da mesi che dico che il Chelsea gioca male, che mou non sfrutta quella squadra come si deve. 
Ma passavo per fesso. Come passavo per fesso quando dicevo che Fabregas non è più quello di una volta, che ora non è niente di che. Infatti stasera si è visto. 

Ho goduto come un matto. Più delle ultime vittorie del Milan. 
Verratti partita MOSTRUOSA. Che top player il nostro Marco! 
Partita pazzesca anche di Pastore. È un mostro anche lui, sa giocare da esterno, trequartista, mezzala, seconda punta. È un fenomeno. 

Partita mostruosa anche di thiagone Silva. Inutile commentarlo, si sa che è un fenomeno. 

Tra l'altro avevo criticato il cambio di Verratti, ma ripensandoci bene, quel brocco di Blanc ha fatto bene a lavarlo. Era già ammonito e Verratti, essendo uno falloso rischiava di prendersi un'altro giallo. 

Addio Mourinho ahaha


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Marzo 2015)

Thiago Motta un pippone proprio eh


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Marzo 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> con tutto il rispetto boss, ma a livello internazionale cosa ha vinto Mou con il Chelsea? *E' dovuto arrivare un Roberto Di Matteo per portare la coppa ad Abramovich*..  vincerà questa Premier ma con un amarissimo sapore in bocca



Se Mou ha avuto **** nella sua carriera cosa dire di Don Matteo? Ora Mourinho sembra Nedo Sonetti,calmiamoci su


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Marzo 2015)

Su italia1 hanno fatto vedere come al momento del fallo di Ibra, TUTTI e 9 i giocatori del chelsea (tranne il portiere e Oscar a terra) hanno circondato l'arbitro per spingerlo al rosso.
Questa è preparata al 100%. Se le inventano tutte

A onor di cronaca, Moufrigno a fine partita non ha frignato affatto. Anzi ha ammesso la superiorità dell'avversario, a prescindere dalle palle inattive.
Ve le immaginate le dichiarazioni del Somaro, ipotetico allenatore chelsea, dopo stà partita??



Frikez ha scritto:


> L'allenatore più sopravvalutato della storia, neanche mettere Guardiola e Ancelotti


eh dai non esageriamo, hanno mostrato il percorso champion's di Mourinho. Diciamo che schifo non fa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Marzo 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Thiago Motta un pippone proprio eh


_È lentissimo (cit.)
_


----------



## Snake (12 Marzo 2015)

comunque sto PSG se avesse un Messi, un Ronaldo o un Robben davanti sarebbe davvero dura da battere, la mole di gioco che sviluppano non è finalizzata a dovere dalle punte


----------



## 13-33 (12 Marzo 2015)

Per seguire il PSG spesso posso dire che hanno giocato la loro migliore partita del anno !!! Verratti Thiago Silva grandissimi il Chelsea su le due partite e stato pocissima roba e qualificazione meritatissima.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Marzo 2015)

*Sono passati 11 anni dall'ultima volta che un club di Ligue 1 ha eliminato uno di Premier League in uno scontro diretto Champions League. Era il 2004 e il Monaco eliminò il Chelsea ai quarti di finale. Lo stesso Chelsea è stato eliminato stasera dal PSG dopo i supplementari, mentre il Monaco potrebbe tra una settimana bissare l'impresa eliminando un altro club inglese. *


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *7-0 Bayern, dall'altra parte*


androidi

formazione di partenza : 4-1-3-2. lol

7-0 perfino stretto!!!

In campo non ci sono Xabi Alonso e Lahm e neanche si nota. 
Escono per infortunio Robben e Ribery e nulla cambia: altri gol

E gli mancano anche Javi Martinez e Thiago Alcantara


----------



## pennyhill (12 Marzo 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Thiago Motta un pippone proprio eh



Fortissimo questo centrocampista italiano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2015)

Grande Thiago Silva, immenso.
Sempre sia maledetto chi l'ha venduto.


----------



## Marilson (12 Marzo 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Se Mou ha avuto **** nella sua carriera cosa dire di Don Matteo? Ora Mourinho sembra Nedo Sonetti,calmiamoci su



non sto dicendo che Mourinho è come Nedo Sonetti, sto solo dicendo che per quanto riguarda l'Europa Mourinho con il Chelsea non è una minestra riscaldata ma è semplicemente tornato a fare quello che faceva prima: perdere


----------



## Marilson (12 Marzo 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> androidi
> 
> formazione di partenza : 4-1-3-2. lol
> 
> ...



partita comunque macchiata da rigore ed espulsione dopo 3 minuti. In 11 vs 11 non sarebbe stato cosi pesante il passivo


----------



## Lollo interista (12 Marzo 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> non sto dicendo che Mourinho è come Nedo Sonetti, sto solo dicendo che per quanto riguarda l'Europa Mourinho con il Chelsea non è una minestra riscaldata ma è semplicemente tornato a fare quello che faceva prima: perdere



La vedete troppo semplicistica in Europa.....vincere è l'eccezione,mica il contrario. Il primo Chelsea di Mourinho era molto competitivo pur non vincendo. Da 3-4 anni invece il portoghese è rimasto indietro,questi sì,perché in Europa c'è anche un discorso di come uscire da una competizione,mentre in campionato devi vincere e basta non importa come


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Marzo 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Grande Thiago Silva, immenso.
> Sempre sia maledetto chi l'ha venduto.



imho, quel giorno abbiamo perso piu di un reparto

credo giusto dire anche che Courtois ha svagliato clamorosamente

su Mourinho nessuna novita

godo!


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Marzo 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> partita comunque macchiata da rigore ed espulsione dopo 3 minuti. In 11 vs 11 non sarebbe stato cosi pesante il passivo


Questo è vero, però non è il primo risultato del genere quest'anno.
La facilità di calcio e la facilità con cui vanno in gol stupisce sempre

solo in questa stagione :
bayern-brema 6-0
roma-bayern 1-7
bayern-amburgo 8-0
paderborn-bayern 0-6
bayern-shaktar 7-0


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Marzo 2015)

Mourinho fallimento clamoroso da anni. Non azzecca una stagione che sia una. E la premier è un mero palliativo vista la rosa di qualità e talento abnorme che ha. Mica va sempre bene in ogni partita come in certi anni...


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Marzo 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Mourinho fallimento clamoroso da anni. Non azzecca una stagione che sia una. E la premier è un mero palliativo vista la rosa di qualità e talento abnorme che ha. Mica va sempre bene in ogni partita come in certi anni...



Ma se stava in semifinale pure l'anno scorso con una rosa a fine corsa...dai su..sta dominando la premier (campionato più difficile per distacco siderale da tutti gli altri) ed è uscita dalla Champions contro una delle 5 squadre più forti d'europa beccando un gol al 113esimo minuto...
Parlare di fallimento è assurdo..Mou mi sta antipatico ma non diciamo sciocchezze..


----------



## Gekyn (12 Marzo 2015)

L avete capito che da agosto per i prossimi 3 anni la CL in esclusiva su MP?


----------



## Renegade (12 Marzo 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> stasera tiferò ibra allo sfinimento contro mister so tutto io mourinho





Underhill84 ha scritto:


> .piange piange il *******... poi lo favoriscono sempre





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Maledetto Mourinho quanto lo odio





Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ma non si vergogna Moufrigno a far giocare uno squadrone in questo modo vergognoso? forza chiunque giochi contro il chelsea





Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> L'anticalcio (Mou) deve andare a casa.





Nicco ha scritto:


> Godo!!!!!





Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Incomincia già sto maiale a lamentarsi





BB7 ha scritto:


> Godo troppo





The Ripper ha scritto:


> Thiagone un cul a Mou!





Now i'm here ha scritto:


> godo immensamente per il piangina Mourinho.





Marilson ha scritto:


> io sto godendo come mai.





Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Godo maledettamente





juventino ha scritto:


> GODO immensamente. Finalmente Mofrigno se la prende dove merita.





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Godo





Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Il Dio del calcio ogni tanto si palesa.
> Addio Anticalchelsea, godo.





666psycho ha scritto:


> come godo! Mourinho non deve più vincere niente!





Frikez ha scritto:


> L'allenatore più sopravvalutato della storia, neanche mettere Guardiola e Ancelotti





S T B ha scritto:


> Era da tempo che non godevo così...





MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Troppo bello vedere fuori quello sbruffone di Mourinho! Noto tra l'altro che sta simpatico a tutti!





O Animal ha scritto:


> Nooooooooo povero Mouuuuuuuu... Il migliore tecnico del mondo con la squadra più giovane ed inesperta del mondo e odiata da tutti gli arbitri del mondo...





Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ho goduto come un matto. Più delle ultime vittorie del Milan.
> 
> Addio Mourinho ahaha





Chrissonero ha scritto:


> su Mourinho nessuna novita godo!




*Ho perso il conto dei Godo. A leggervi sembra un'orgia. Comunque fatemi capire una cosa, leoni scatenati. Ma qui dentro io sono l'unico che ama Mourinho e lo ritiene tra i migliori tecnici della storia? Nonché l'allenatore migliore di sempre per quanto riguarda l'aspetto psicologico ed emotivo? Cioè davvero mi avete isolato in questo modo? Sono così solo? Pazzesco.
*
Che dire, l'altra volta mi ero augurato la piallata del Monaco da parte del mio Arsenal. Poi mi sono augurato la piallata del PSG da parte del Chelsea. Sulla Premier League porto male, non farò più pronostici.

Il PSG, comunque, ha meritato sul campo. Ma solo grazie a due calciatori: Verratti e Thiago Silva. Il resto sono figurine. Verratti poi nelle partite importanti si esalta come non mai. E c'è solo uno che si esaltava in quel modo con la tensione e la pressione addosso: Pirlo. Ieri mi ha fatto un po' ricredere su questo binomio. Ritengo non ci sia e non ci sarà mai un secondo Andrea, ma dopo ieri... Comunque l'italiano dovrebbe valere sui 120 mln a confronto di Pogba. Sia chiaro, in campionato è sempre più costante il francese, ma Marco è classe pura, tecnica, regia... E' il CALCIO. Pogba prevalentemente è solo fisico, rottura del gioco, contrasto e tiro. 

Ah per il resto @Shevchenko, sai che ti voglio bene, ma l'intervista post-partita di Mourinho mi dà ragione sul definirlo un tecnico con classe ed eleganza. In pochi avrebbero detto ciò che ha detto lui. E' onestissimo e ha gli attributi, non si è rifugiato dietro il ''L'arbitro ha fatto questo e quello'' o ''Sono felice della prestazione dei miei ragazzi'', quando fanno schifo lo dice SEMPRE, così come quando c'è da proteggerli. Dopo ieri lo ammiro sempre più.

Ora, essendo l'unico Mourinho Supporter, andrò a rifugiarmi per evitare forconi e linciaggi.

PS: [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] spero il PSG becchi il Bayern e che i crucchi li triturino. Figurine e nulla più!


----------



## Marilson (12 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ho perso il conto dei Godo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Ho perso il conto dei Godo. A leggervi sembra un'orgia. Comunque fatemi capire una cosa, leoni scatenati. Ma qui dentro io sono l'unico che ama Mourinho e lo ritiene tra i migliori tecnici della storia? Nonché l'allenatore migliore di sempre per quanto riguarda l'aspetto psicologico ed emotivo? Cioè davvero mi avete isolato in questo modo? Sono così solo? Pazzesco.
> *
> Che dire, l'altra volta mi ero augurato la piallata del Monaco da parte del mio Arsenal. Poi mi sono augurato la piallata del PSG da parte del Chelsea. Sulla Premier League porto male, non farò più pronostici.
> 
> ...



No dai , io ..a è un parere mio trovo mourinho in tecnico sopravvalutato.. vai a vedere le circostanze che gli hanno permesso di vincere le champions.. prendiamo l'ultima dell inter.. sono capitate congiunzioni astrali che non succederanno mai più per i prossimi 100 anni.. il vulcano le 3/4 partite palesemente rubate.. il gol al 94esimo nei gironi.. sono cose che ti succedono se hai fortuna e lui ne ha sempre


----------



## 666psycho (12 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Ho perso il conto dei Godo. A leggervi sembra un'orgia. Comunque fatemi capire una cosa, leoni scatenati. Ma qui dentro io sono l'unico che ama Mourinho e lo ritiene tra i migliori tecnici della storia? Nonché l'allenatore migliore di sempre per quanto riguarda l'aspetto psicologico ed emotivo? Cioè davvero mi avete isolato in questo modo? Sono così solo? Pazzesco.
> *
> Che dire, l'altra volta mi ero augurato la piallata del Monaco da parte del mio Arsenal. Poi mi sono augurato la piallata del PSG da parte del Chelsea. Sulla Premier League porto male, non farò più pronostici.
> 
> ...





direi che é la stessa cosa con Galliani... haha...


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2015)

E' una goduria il fallimento di quel buffone patentato, senza un briciolo di sagacia tattica. Godo da ieri sera. Vamos Laurent!


----------



## Nicco (12 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Ho perso il conto dei Godo. A leggervi sembra un'orgia. Comunque fatemi capire una cosa, leoni scatenati. Ma qui dentro io sono l'unico che ama Mourinho e lo ritiene tra i migliori tecnici della storia? Nonché l'allenatore migliore di sempre per quanto riguarda l'aspetto psicologico ed emotivo? Cioè davvero mi avete isolato in questo modo? Sono così solo? Pazzesco.
> *
> Che dire, l'altra volta mi ero augurato la piallata del Monaco da parte del mio Arsenal. Poi mi sono augurato la piallata del PSG da parte del Chelsea. Sulla Premier League porto male, non farò più pronostici.
> 
> ...



Il super tecnico Mou, ieri sera ha fatto un bel catenaccio per un'ora, chiudendosi in difesa. Subito l'1-1 il chelsea ha cominciato a giocare ed ha sopraffatto letteralmente il psg ormai stanco, poi è successo il miracolo ma è un'altra storia.
Se il chelsea avesse aggredito una squadra in 10 uomini come ogni tecnico sano di mente avrebbe fatto staremmo a parlare di altro.


----------



## juventino (12 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Ho perso il conto dei Godo. A leggervi sembra un'orgia. Comunque fatemi capire una cosa, leoni scatenati. Ma qui dentro io sono l'unico che ama Mourinho e lo ritiene tra i migliori tecnici della storia? Nonché l'allenatore migliore di sempre per quanto riguarda l'aspetto psicologico ed emotivo? Cioè davvero mi avete isolato in questo modo? Sono così solo? Pazzesco.
> *
> Che dire, l'altra volta mi ero augurato la piallata del Monaco da parte del mio Arsenal. Poi mi sono augurato la piallata del PSG da parte del Chelsea. Sulla Premier League porto male, non farò più pronostici.
> 
> ...



Nessuno mette in dubbio le abilità di Mourinho come allenatore, ma converrai con me che è anche uno dei più detestabili di sempre


----------



## Lollo interista (12 Marzo 2015)

Io concordo con molti di voi sul fatto che oramai Mourinho è prevedibile e troppo conservativo,ma prima non era così (e grazie a dio )


----------



## mandraghe (12 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (12 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Ho perso il conto dei Godo. A leggervi sembra un'orgia. Comunque fatemi capire una cosa, leoni scatenati. Ma qui dentro io sono l'unico che ama Mourinho e lo ritiene tra i migliori tecnici della storia? Nonché l'allenatore migliore di sempre per quanto riguarda l'aspetto psicologico ed emotivo? Cioè davvero mi avete isolato in questo modo? Sono così solo? Pazzesco.
> *
> Che dire, l'altra volta mi ero augurato la piallata del Monaco da parte del mio Arsenal. Poi mi sono augurato la piallata del PSG da parte del Chelsea. Sulla Premier League porto male, non farò più pronostici.
> 
> ...



Già che ci sei puoi pure appenderti in camera il poster di capitan Zanetti che alza la terza. Mourinho è (giustamente) odiato su questi lidi per 3 semplici motivi: 1) E' interista, 2) è un personaggio detestabile e scorretto, 3) è l'anticalcio. 
Parlare di obiettività, classe ed eleganza riferendosi a mourinho è come definire sobrio e composto Pino Scotto. Basta vedere le sceneggiate sue e dei suoi giocatori (all'uopo da lui addestrati, ne sono più che certo) sull'espulsione (inventata) di Ibra. Un personaggio patetico, antisportivo, scorretto che merita tutto l'odio di questo mondo. Interista, per giunta. Poi ci mancava pure che non ammettesse la sconfitta dopo che han tentato in tutti i modi di regalargli la partita.


----------



## Torros (12 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Ho perso il conto dei Godo. A leggervi sembra un'orgia. Comunque fatemi capire una cosa, leoni scatenati. Ma qui dentro io sono l'unico che ama Mourinho e lo ritiene tra i migliori tecnici della storia? Nonché l'allenatore migliore di sempre per quanto riguarda l'aspetto psicologico ed emotivo? Cioè davvero mi avete isolato in questo modo? Sono così solo? Pazzesco.
> *
> Che dire, l'altra volta mi ero augurato la piallata del Monaco da parte del mio Arsenal. Poi mi sono augurato la piallata del PSG da parte del Chelsea. Sulla Premier League porto male, non farò più pronostici.
> 
> ...



si perché se il Psg come sta adesso, becca il tuo Real lo asfalta. Difesa del Real inguardabile composta da due giocatore che hanno fatto più cappelle in questa stagione di Luiz in tutta la sua carriera, dove l'unico veramente buono è Pepe che però poverino non può fare tutto da solo. A centrocampo giocate con 3 trequartisti assolutamente nulli nella fase difensiva eccetto il povero Modric, e che appena vengono pressati perdono palloni come niente. 

Mi piacerebbe un bel Real-Psg ai quarti, i blancos non possono sempre avere il ciulo di beccare tra ottavi e quarti squadre mediocri. Sarebbe ancora più un godimento se vedessimo un Real-Bayern, “the revenge”.

Che Verratti poi non sia costante dall'idea che tu non abbia mai seguito nessuna partita del Psg.


----------



## Torros (12 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A questo punto..Bayern campione. Il Real non vincerà per due volte di fila..
> 
> Se i cinesi non ci comprono, tra qualche anno il Bayern superà le sette champions



aspetterei a darli per vincenti.
Il Real per me rischia già se becca una tra Porto e Monaco(serve un miracolo all'Arsenal per andare ai quarti), se becca Psg, JUve(credo passera) o Barca va fuori. l'Atletico vedremo cosa farà, ma anche con i colchoneros per me vanno fuori, non hanno mai vinto quest'anno e sono sempre stati asfaltati sul piano del gioco.

Se Messi è al top non ce n'è per nessuno compreso il Bayern per me, solo il Psg se la potrebbe giocare con un catenaccio ad oltranza, visto che hanno una difesa eccezionale e il centrocampo dal punto di vista difensivo e atletico più solido.


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Ho perso il conto dei Godo. A leggervi sembra un'orgia. Comunque fatemi capire una cosa, leoni scatenati. Ma qui dentro io sono l'unico che ama Mourinho e lo ritiene tra i migliori tecnici della storia? Nonché l'allenatore migliore di sempre per quanto riguarda l'aspetto psicologico ed emotivo? Cioè davvero mi avete isolato in questo modo? Sono così solo? Pazzesco.
> *
> Che dire, l'altra volta mi ero augurato la piallata del Monaco da parte del mio Arsenal. Poi mi sono augurato la piallata del PSG da parte del Chelsea. Sulla Premier League porto male, non farò più pronostici.
> 
> ...



Renegade ti stimo molto pure io,anche quando non siamo d'accordo,come in questo caso.Ti reputo una persona molto intelligente e sempre sincera,quindi la mia stima nei tuoi confronti non cambia.
Le dichiarazioni di ieri di Mourinho sono state molto belle e intelligenti,è innegabile.Ma aveva alternative?Che poteva dire?Si poteva lamentare per il rigore non dato a Diego Costa è vero,ma il PSG è stato penalizzato più del Chelsea.Espulsione di Ibra inesistente e mancata espulsione di Diego Costa a dir poco clamorosa.Ma va bè,l'arbitro ieri era incompetente e basta.

Mou a me sta parecchio sulle palle,ma è una persona molto intelligente.Sa benissimo che il PSG ha fatto l'impresa della vita.Ha ribaltato il risultato in 10 vs 11 e per di più fuori casa.Per me Mourinho ieri ha sbagliato,se avesse impostato la partita in un'altra maniera sarebbe passato il Chelsea.
Insomma a Josè non gli restava che ammettere la sconfitta in maniera chiara e basta.

Ieri ha fatto dichiarazioni più che corrette,ma questa è una cosa che succede 1 volta su 100!
Vogliamo parlare di quando nello spogliatoio si mise a prendere in giro Benitez insieme a Materazzi?I due lo etichettavano come "Ciccione" e ridevano come pochi.Ma non dimentichiamo le uscite che fece contro Ranieri.Oppure le famose dichiarazioni "0 tituli" insomma,Mourinho non è di certo famoso ed apprezzato per il suo stile.Anche perchè di stile non ne ha affatto.

Infine dico una cosa: E' un buonissimo tecnico,per me un po' sopravvalutato,ma solo perchè io odio i catenacciari come lui.Però va detto che è un grandissimo motivatore,questa è la sua dote migliore,ma soprattutto Mourinho è una persona molto intelligente.
Ma ripeto,lo stile,quello vero,quello alla Ancelotti o alla Guardiola,lui non l'ha mai avuto e non credo l'avrà mai.

P.S: IL DIO IBRA HA COLPITO ANCORA

"La cosa peggiore è quello che ho visto quando ho preso il cartellino rosso, tutti i giocatori del Chelsea intorno a me, è stato come se avessi avuto 11 bambini frignoni intorno a me." 
[Zlatan Ibrahimovic]


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>





Insopportabile ormai!!

PS: ma ieri sera quanto a pugni andava preso Diego Costa?..ci mancava solo mourinho a far da guida a sto gorilla ritardato..


----------



## Morghot (12 Marzo 2015)

La giustizia divina esiste, non poteva non vincere il psg, lo meritava di gran lunga.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> PS: [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] spero il PSG becchi il Bayern e che i crucchi li triturino. Figurine e nulla più!


Le figurine ieri sera hanno messo in campo una prestazione da squadra vera, ovviamente non vinceranno la Champions ma sono innegabilmente una *squadra*, dire il contrario significa essere in malafede ed essere offuscati dai pregiudizi. 
Intanto il loro percorso di crescita continua e con questo è il terzo anno consecutivo che arrivano tra le prime otto d'Europa.


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma se stava in semifinale pure l'anno scorso con una rosa a fine corsa...dai su..sta dominando la premier (campionato più difficile per distacco siderale da tutti gli altri) ed è uscita dalla Champions contro una delle 5 squadre più forti d'europa beccando un gol al 113esimo minuto...
> Parlare di fallimento è assurdo..Mou mi sta antipatico ma non diciamo sciocchezze..



E' uscito con l'atletico che ha un decimo del monte ingaggi del chelsea, quest'anno preso a pallate dal psg in 10 uomini, l'anno scorso la premier non l'ha vinta e quest'anno probabilmente si ma guarda che rosa ha e poi dimmi se anche un Allegri non riuscirebbe a vincerla. Se per te con quella rosa uscire agli ottavi della Coppa più Prestigiosa del Globo non è fallimento allora cosa lo è ?


----------



## de sica (12 Marzo 2015)

Inutile ripetere che la goduria dopo il gol di Thiago è stata immensa 
Ho cominciato a tifare psg dopo l'espulsione scandalosa su ibra


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Marzo 2015)

Grande impresa del PSG, godo per Mourinho, già eliminato agli ottavi, che flop. Cavani sarà anche un fenomeno, ma in certe partite ha la personalità di un Gilardino, infatti il palo preso ieri è simile a quello che prese il Gila contro il Barcellona nel 2006.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Ho perso il conto dei Godo. A leggervi sembra un'orgia. Comunque fatemi capire una cosa, leoni scatenati. Ma qui dentro io sono l'unico che ama Mourinho e lo ritiene tra i migliori tecnici della storia? Nonché l'allenatore migliore di sempre per quanto riguarda l'aspetto psicologico ed emotivo? Cioè davvero mi avete isolato in questo modo? Sono così solo? Pazzesco.
> *
> 
> Anche io non lo odio, magari non uno dei migliori della storia ma lo considero una figura che ha contribuito a modificare l'era postmoderna del calcio. Per molti aspetti Mourinho farà scuola e in questo è stato un pioniere.
> ...


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Marzo 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> con tutto il rispetto boss, ma a livello internazionale cosa ha vinto Mou con il Chelsea? E' dovuto arrivare un Roberto Di Matteo per portare la coppa ad Abramovich.. vincerà questa Premier ma con un amarissimo sapore in bocca


Il chelsea ha una tradizione strana, in Champions ha ottenuto i migliori risultati con degli allenatori sconosciuti, tipo Grant (prima finale conquistata poi persa contro il Man utd) e Di Matteo (Champions vinta a mò di sofferenze e catenacci). Perchè non provano a prendere Inzaghi a questo punto?


----------



## Snake (12 Marzo 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> aspetterei a darli per vincenti.
> Il Real per me rischia già se becca una tra Porto e Monaco(serve un miracolo all'Arsenal per andare ai quarti), se becca Psg, JUve(credo passera) o Barca va fuori. l'Atletico vedremo cosa farà, ma anche con i colchoneros per me vanno fuori, non hanno mai vinto quest'anno e sono sempre stati asfaltati sul piano del gioco.
> 
> Se Messi è al top non ce n'è per nessuno compreso il Bayern per me, solo il Psg se la potrebbe giocare con un catenaccio ad oltranza, visto che hanno una difesa eccezionale e il centrocampo dal punto di vista difensivo e atletico più solido.



Il Bayern è la squadra fatta su misura per mettere in scacco il Barcellona, a prescindere da Messi. Tralasciando il dettaglio che li allena quello che ha creato il mito del Barca e dato che l'ha creato sa benissimo anche come distruggerlo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Marzo 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> *E' uscito con l'atletico che ha un decimo del monte ingaggi del chelsea*, quest'anno preso a pallate dal psg in 10 uomini, l'anno scorso la premier non l'ha vinta e quest'anno probabilmente si ma guarda che rosa ha e poi dimmi se anche un Allegri non riuscirebbe a vincerla.* Se per te con quella rosa uscire agli ottavi della Coppa più Prestigiosa del Globo non è fallimento allora cosa lo è* ?



L'atletico l'anno scorso ha demolito il Barca e al 90esimo era campione d'europa contro il Real e vinse la Liga..mi pare perfino superfluo aggiungere altro sul fatto che il Chelsea sia uscito contro di loro..
Uscire agli ottavi (con doppio pareggio) può capitare quando trovi una squadra forte come il PSG..il Chelsea ha vinto il suo girone, è stato iellato a beccare probabilmente la miglior seconda..avesse trovato la Juve sarebbero passati in carrozza..

Vincere la Premier non è mai facile dato che il Chelsea ha uno squadrone ma City, UTD e Arsenal sono costruite tutte a suon di milioni..
Allora Wanger cos'è che sta indietro in premier e uscira dalla Champions contro il Monaco?!


----------



## nazdravi (12 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'atletico l'anno scorso ha demolito il Barca e al 90esimo era campione d'europa contro il Real e vinse la Liga..mi pare perfino superfluo aggiungere altro sul fatto che il Chelsea sia uscito contro di loro..
> Uscire agli ottavi (con doppio pareggio) può capitare quando trovi una squadra forte come il PSG..il Chelsea ha vinto il suo girone, è stato iellato a beccare probabilmente la miglior seconda..avesse trovato la Juve sarebbero passati in carrozza..
> 
> Vincere la Premier non è mai facile dato che il Chelsea ha uno squadrone ma City, UTD e Arsenal sono costruite tutte a suon di milioni..
> Allora Wanger cos'è che sta indietro in premier e uscira dalla Champions contro il Monaco?!



Il vero fallimento è non far giocare a calcio una squadra composta da quei giocatori. Mourinho punta talmente tanto sulla guerra psicologica e di nervi che si dimentica di come si gioca a calcio. Vedere il comportamento di Diego Costa di ieri. Ha pensato per 120 minuti di prendere a calci gli avversari piuttosto che di giocare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Marzo 2015)

nazdravi ha scritto:


> Il vero fallimento è non far giocare a calcio una squadra composta da quei giocatori. Mourinho punta talmente tanto sulla guerra psicologica e di nervi che si dimentica di come si gioca a calcio. Vedere il comportamento di Diego Costa di ieri. Ha pensato per 120 minuti di prendere a calci gli avversari piuttosto che di giocare.



Che le squadre di Mourinho giochino un calcio esteticamente pessimo non lo scopriamo certo oggi..ma da qui a parlare di fallimenti con i suoi risultati è assurdo..uno che va 8-9 volte in semifinale di Champions (anche se sempre con ottime squadre) non si può dire sia uno che fallisce..specie se a fine anno porta a casa il campionato più duro d'europa


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Marzo 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Renegade ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > *Ho perso il conto dei Godo. A leggervi sembra un'orgia. Comunque fatemi capire una cosa, leoni scatenati. Ma qui dentro io sono l'unico che ama Mourinho e lo ritiene tra i migliori tecnici della storia? Nonché l'allenatore migliore di sempre per quanto riguarda l'aspetto psicologico ed emotivo? Cioè davvero mi avete isolato in questo modo? Sono così solo? Pazzesco.
> ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



" Attenzione colpo di scena INCREDIBBBBILE Diego Costa a terra " detto come se fosse la cosa più importante al mondo... 

5 secondi dopo .. 

" nulla di che .. proseguiamo " una telecronaca IGNOBILE ...


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Marzo 2015)

Iniziamo col dire che la Premier è il campionato più bello del mondo,ma non il più difficile.Per quanto sia calata la Serie A,per quanto sia priva di super Top Player,il nostro campionato è ancora il più duro e il più tosto da vincere.
A livello tecnico/tattico è cosi.C'è poco da dire.
E' più facile vincere la Premier con una squadra come quella del Chelsea,piuttosto che vincere la Serie A con una rosa come quella della Roma o della Juve.

Mourinho è un grande allenatore,per me sopravvalutato,ma sempre grande,questo non si discute.Come non si discute il fatto che quest'anno abbia fatto una pessima figura ad uscire in quel modo dalla Champions League.Si valuta quest'anno,non il suo glorioso passato da vincente.Il calcio è fatto di presente,non di passato.
Mourinho ha fallito miseramente.Come avrebbe fallito miseramente Blanc se fosse uscito dalla Champions con quella rosa.

Non capisco questo ostinarsi a difenderlo.Io non sto dicendo che Josè sia un brocco,sto semplicemente dicendo che con quella rosa doveva far meglio.A me gli allenatori come Mourinho non mi piacciono.Sono catenacciari e basta.Anche Simeone per quanto sia bravo,non mi fa schifo come allenatore,qualcosa di più.Mi fa venire il vomitgni volta che vedo giocare l'Atletico penso a cose del tipo "Cristo santo,ma guarda tu,la morte del calcio.Questi pestano come dannati e sanno solo difendersi per poi ripartire" c'è addirittura qualcuno che ha citato la scorsa finale di Champions.Ma ve la ricordate quella partita?Fu dominata in maniera clamorosa dal Real Madrid.Il gol di Ramos,fu la cosa più giusta del mondo.Il Dio del calcio consegnò al Real quello che fu giusto che il Real avesse.

Infine dico che tutti voi date per spacciato il Real...Lo calcolate come una squadraccia che non andrà lontano.Io non la penso affatto cosi.Il Real Madrid di Ancelotti può vincere tranquillamente la seconda Champions di fila.Chi incontra il Real incontra una possibile finalista.Ricordatevi che hanno fatto 22 o 23 vittorie di fila,che sono in calo si,ma che si possono riprendere tranquillamente da un momento all'altro, e per finire hanno Carlo Ancelotti in panchina..Il RE delle Coppe.


P.S: Ma sono l'unico che ama follemente le telecronache di Sandro Piccinini?Per me è un mito.


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'atletico l'anno scorso ha demolito il Barca e al 90esimo era campione d'europa contro il Real e vinse la Liga..mi pare perfino superfluo aggiungere altro sul fatto che il Chelsea sia uscito contro di loro..
> Uscire agli ottavi (con doppio pareggio) può capitare quando trovi una squadra forte come il PSG..il Chelsea ha vinto il suo girone, è stato iellato a beccare probabilmente la miglior seconda..avesse trovato la Juve sarebbero passati in carrozza..
> 
> Vincere la Premier non è mai facile dato che il Chelsea ha uno squadrone ma City, UTD e Arsenal sono costruite tutte a suon di milioni..
> Allora Wanger cos'è che sta indietro in premier e uscira dalla Champions contro il Monaco?!



Ma cosa c'entra Wenger ? La rosa dell'arsenal non è nemmeno paragonabile a quella del Chelsea. E non è che se l'Atletico fa una super stagione allora Mourinho che ci è uscito va tutto bene non ha colpe. Questo ha una rosa che è seconda a poche nel Mondo ed è uscito agli ottavi ci rendiamo conto o no ? Come si fa a non dichiararlo fallimento questo ? Poi OVVIO che vincerà un titolo, ma ci mancherebbe, diamo in mano quella rosa a un sordomuto e ci vince pure lui qualcosa, non scherziamo.


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Marzo 2015)

nazdravi ha scritto:


> Il vero fallimento è non far giocare a calcio una squadra composta da quei giocatori. Mourinho punta talmente tanto sulla guerra psicologica e di nervi che si dimentica di come si gioca a calcio. Vedere il comportamento di Diego Costa di ieri. Ha pensato per 120 minuti di prendere a calci gli avversari piuttosto che di giocare.



Aggiungiamoci questo che quoto parola per parola: Mourinho NON insegna calcio, le sue squadre NON giocano un calcio propositivo e offensivo ! E' un catenacciaro.


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Marzo 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Aggiungiamoci questo che quoto parola per parola: Mourinho NON insegna calcio, le sue squadre NON giocano un calcio propositivo e offensivo ! E' un catenacciaro.


Ma infatti è un grande motivatore, piuttosto che un allenatore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Marzo 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra Wenger ? La rosa dell'arsenal non è nemmeno paragonabile a quella del Chelsea. E *non è che se l'Atletico fa una super stagione allora Mourinho che ci è uscito va tutto bene non ha colpe*. Questo ha una rosa che è seconda a poche nel Mondo ed *è uscito agli ottavi ci rendiamo conto o no *? Come si fa a non dichiararlo fallimento questo ? Poi OVVIO che vincerà un titolo, ma ci mancherebbe, diamo in mano quella rosa a un sordomuto e ci vince pure lui qualcosa, non scherziamo.



L'anno scorso l'Atletico le ha suonate a tutti in spagna ed in europa non è che ci ha perso solo Mourinho (e il Chelsea un anno fa era mezzo da rinfodare)..poi voglio dire, se fare semifinale di Champions al primo anno su una panchina è un risultato pessimo..Non mi pare di aver sentito parlare di fallimento di guardiola umiliato dal Real di Carletto..che poi il campionato tedesco è si una vergogna e il bayern lo vince 2 anni su 3 di media..

il Chelsea quest'anno sta vincendo una premier dove un Tottenham qualunque si permette di spendere 50-60 milioni sul mercato..lo UTD ha speso tipo 200 milioni per rifare la rosa, il City il giocatore che paga meno lo paga 5 milioni l'anno..parli come se la rosa del Chelsea fosse dominante in premier mentre se togli Hazard e Diego Costa ha diversi ottimi giocatori ma fenomeni veri solo quei due (e il portiere) e in divesa giocano ancora con nonno terry e Ivanovic..

è uscito agli ottavi, vero..ma è uscito col PSG mica con una squadra di bassa lega..


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Marzo 2015)

E' uscito agli ottavi e non è un fallimento, con una rosa simile. Ok, va bene. Grande Mou che è arrivato agli ottavi, incensiamolo solo per questo, miracolo !


----------



## Lollo interista (12 Marzo 2015)

Simeone è catenacciaro sì,ma mi sto rendendo conto/mi sono reso conto che è molto più aggressivo e moderno in questo: io il Chelsea non l'ho mai visto fare il pressing che fa l'Atleti


----------



## Jino (12 Marzo 2015)

Allora esiste la giustizia nel calcio. Godo, se n'è andata una squadra che nonostante talento e soldi spesi pratica l'anticalcio.


----------



## Jino (12 Marzo 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Simeone è catenacciaro sì,ma mi sto rendendo conto/mi sono reso conto che è molto più aggressivo e moderno in questo: io il Chelsea non l'ho mai visto fare il pressing che fa l'Atleti



Infatti, due modi di intendere il calcio molto differenti. Entrambe giocano compatte, ma il Chelsea ha il baricentro più basso e giocano più leziosi palla al piede. L'Atletico è più fisico, aggressivo e palla al piede più diretto in verticale.


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Ho perso il conto dei Godo. A leggervi sembra un'orgia. Comunque fatemi capire una cosa, leoni scatenati. Ma qui dentro io sono l'unico che ama Mourinho e lo ritiene tra i migliori tecnici della storia? Nonché l'allenatore migliore di sempre per quanto riguarda l'aspetto psicologico ed emotivo? Cioè davvero mi avete isolato in questo modo? Sono così solo? Pazzesco.*


*

si raccoglie ciò che si semina*


----------



## BB7 (12 Marzo 2015)

*Era come avere undici bambini attorno*


----------



## Hammer (12 Marzo 2015)

Ragazzi quanto ho goduto. Per fortuna, almeno per questa volta l'anticalcio non ha raccolto ciò che non si meritava.

Grande Thiagone, ogni volta che lo vedo mi sale la malinconia. Zlatan sfortunato ed eccessivamente punito, ma le sue dichiarazioni sui "bambini" del Chelsea rendono perfettamente l'idea dell'indottrinamento del mago portoghese



Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Già che ci sei puoi pure appenderti in camera il poster di capitan Zanetti che alza la terza. Mourinho è (giustamente) odiato su questi lidi per 3 semplici motivi: 1) E' interista, 2) è un personaggio detestabile e scorretto, 3) è l'anticalcio.
> Parlare di obiettività, classe ed eleganza riferendosi a mourinho è come definire sobrio e composto Pino Scotto. Basta vedere le sceneggiate sue e dei suoi giocatori (all'uopo da lui addestrati, ne sono più che certo) sull'espulsione (inventata) di Ibra. Un personaggio patetico, antisportivo, scorretto che merita tutto l'odio di questo mondo. Interista, per giunta. Poi ci mancava pure che non ammettesse la sconfitta dopo che han tentato in tutti i modi di regalargli la partita.



Da incorniciare. La 2) e la 3) sono le principali motivazioni che rendono insopportabile quell'uomo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Marzo 2015)

BB7 ha scritto:


> *Era come avere undici bambini attorno*




un commento su youtube :
"We all know why Oscar got that name"


----------



## Torros (12 Marzo 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Il Bayern è la squadra fatta su misura per mettere in scacco il Barcellona, a prescindere da Messi. Tralasciando il dettaglio che li allena quello che ha creato il mito del Barca e dato che l'ha creato sa benissimo anche come distruggerlo.



Messi da solo ti prende 2,3 uomini e se è in una condizione ottimale può devastare una difesa intera.
Non farti ingannare dal loro inizio di stagione sono un'altra squadra adesso e non farti ingannare nemmeno dalla partita di 2 anni fa. Erano con un Messi mezzo rotto, con il Barca a fine ciclo e privo di motivazioni.
Adesso hanno un Neymar e Suarez in più, un Rakitic in grande spolvero, l'unico loro problema potrebbe essere la fascia destra con Alves che è bollito.

Il Bayern è forte, ha tanti campioni, ma l'unico Alieno lo ha il Barca, poi tutto può succedere.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2015)

Ma Ibra non si vergogna? Il PSG ha giocato meglio in 10 che con lui...


----------



## Snake (12 Marzo 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Messi da solo ti prende 2,3 uomini e se è in una condizione ottimale può devastare una difesa intera.
> Non farti ingannare dal loro inizio di stagione sono un'altra squadra adesso e non farti ingannare nemmeno dalla partita di 2 anni fa. Erano con un Messi mezzo rotto, con il Barca a fine ciclo e privo di motivazioni.
> Adesso hanno un Neymar e Suarez in più, un Rakitic in grande spolvero, l'unico loro problema potrebbe essere la fascia destra con Alves che è bollito.
> 
> Il Bayern è forte, ha tanti campioni, ma l'unico Alieno lo ha il Barca, poi tutto può succedere.



Dico io a te non farti ingannare dalle ultime settimane del Barca perchè la differenza rispetto ad inizio stagione è che quei due davanti (facciamo tre con Suarez che dopo 3 mesi di letargo pare sia tornato se stesso) stanno pagando la cauzione facendo fuoco e fiamme praticamente ogni sera e nascondendo parecchie magagne ma contro una squadra organizzata e forte in tutti i reparti come il Bayern può non bastare. 

Il Barca lo vedo ogni settimana quindi so perfettamente come sta messo e ti dico che contro il Bayern statuine viventi come Iniesta, Busqets, Pique e Dani Alves non te le puoi permettere, a livello di intensità di gioco siamo proprio su due livelli diversi. L'unico alieno ce l'ha il Barca vero ma anche gli unici strafiniti e in ruoli chiave ce li hanno loro, e difensivamente non sono assolutamente una squadra solida, credo sia la big con la peggior transizione difensiva in tutta europa, puoi solo immaginare la fine che fa una squadra con un problema strutturale così evidente contro Robben, Ribery, Alaba, Lahm, Gotze ecc... poi si lo dico anch'io, tutto può succedere, soprattutto se quei tre davanti fanno i fenomeni ma non sono convinto, servirebbero anche le versioni migliori di Iniesta, Busqets, Alves ecc... li vedo troppo dipendenti dalla vena di Messi e Neymar, soprattutto dal primo che ormai è diventato il vero regista della squadra, d'altronde basterebbe vedere le dinamiche della quasi totalità dei loro gol, creano e finalizzano sempre quei tre davanti


----------



## Torros (12 Marzo 2015)

su Iniesta (se trova le motivazioni può tornare ai suoi livelli)e Alves sono d'accordo, non sono d'accordo su Busqets che per me è da sempre sottovalutato un po' come Motta.
Per me entrambi sono tra i migliori nel loro ruoli, sono precisi, sbagliano poco anche sotto pressione e sono anche degli ottimi incontristi. 
Pique a inzio stagione faceva ridere, da un po' di tempo pero è tornato ad ottimi livelli, secondo me.
Vedremo, ma una cosa è certa, se il Real e l'Atletico non si riprendono, il Bayern possono fermarlo solo Barca e Psg.


----------



## Renegade (13 Marzo 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> si perché se il Psg come sta adesso, becca il tuo Real lo asfalta. Difesa del Real inguardabile composta da due giocatore che hanno fatto più cappelle in questa stagione di Luiz in tutta la sua carriera, dove l'unico veramente buono è Pepe che però poverino non può fare tutto da solo. A centrocampo giocate con 3 trequartisti assolutamente nulli nella fase difensiva eccetto il povero Modric, e che appena vengono pressati perdono palloni come niente.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe un bel Real-Psg ai quarti, i blancos non possono sempre avere il ciulo di beccare tra ottavi e quarti squadre mediocri. Sarebbe ancora più un godimento se vedessimo un Real-Bayern, “the revenge”.
> 
> Che Verratti poi non sia costante dall'idea che tu non abbia mai seguito nessuna partita del Psg.



Il mio Real? Non capisco cosa centri il Real Madrid. Io tifo Milan in primis, poi sfegatatamente Arsenal. Forse ti confondi con qualcun altro. Tra l'altro il mio pronostico in Champions, per la finale, era Bayern Monaco - Chelsea, come ho scritto più volte. Ora, visto che i Blues sono venuti meno, sono convinto che la Coppa andrà al Bayern. Troppo superiori a tutti gli altri. Quanto a Verratti, non ho affatto detto che è incostante. Ho detto che Pogba è più costante di lui, cosa insindacabile secondo me. Ma a differenza di Marco, il francese sparisce completamente dalle partite che contano. Mentre Verratti fa la differenza in quelle.

Quanto poi al discorso che fai su Messi, secondo me sbagli completamente. Nel calcio un uomo non farà mai la differenza contro altri 11 uomini. Il calcio non è uno sport individuale. Ecco perché la Germania ha annichilito Messi nella finale Mondiale. Ed ecco perché il Bayern Monaco lo annichilirebbe di nuovo. Semplicemente sono la SQUADRA più forte del mondo. E quando metti la SQUADRA più forte del mondo contro il CALCIATORE più forte del mondo, prevarrà sempre la prima. I tedeschi sono troppo forti, in ogni reparto, ma ciò che li rende migliori di tutti è il loro gioco, il loro essere squadra.


----------



## Torros (13 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Il mio Real? Non capisco cosa centri il Real Madrid. Io tifo Milan in primis, poi sfegatatamente Arsenal. Forse ti confondi con qualcun altro. Tra l'altro il mio pronostico in Champions, per la finale, era Bayern Monaco - Chelsea, come ho scritto più volte. Ora, visto che i Blues sono venuti meno, sono convinto che la Coppa andrà al Bayern. Troppo superiori a tutti gli altri. Quanto a Verratti, non ho affatto detto che è incostante. Ho detto che Pogba è più costante di lui, cosa insindacabile secondo me. Ma a differenza di Marco, il francese sparisce completamente dalle partite che contano. Mentre Verratti fa la differenza in quelle.
> 
> Quanto poi al discorso che fai su Messi, secondo me sbagli completamente. Nel calcio un uomo non farà mai la differenza contro altri 11 uomini. Il calcio non è uno sport individuale. Ecco perché la Germania ha annichilito Messi nella finale Mondiale. Ed ecco perché il Bayern Monaco lo annichilirebbe di nuovo. Semplicemente sono la SQUADRA più forte del mondo. E quando metti la SQUADRA più forte del mondo contro il CALCIATORE più forte del mondo, prevarrà sempre la prima. I tedeschi sono troppo forti, in ogni reparto, ma ciò che li rende migliori di tutti è il loro gioco, il loro essere squadra.


POgba non è assolutamente più costante di Verratti, è ovvio che tu non hai mai seguito una partita di Verratti al di fuori della champions. 

La Germania ha annichilito Messi? Ma dove?
o forse il fatto siccome Messi non ha segnato ti fa pensare che è stato annichilito.
Messi ogni volta che metteva il turbo arava i crucchi ed è stato solo sfortunato nel non trovare la via del gol e nel avere davanti due come Palacio e Higuain che si sono mangiati di tutto e ricordiamoci che Messi non era al top. Nessuno in quella partita ha annichilito nessuno, la Germania ha vinto per una distrazione difensiva. Contro il Bayern avrà davanti due finalizzatori eccezionali come Neymar e Suarez e sarà un altro Messi supportato da una squadra migliore.

se Messi è al top gli altri possono anche non scendere in campo se non si decidono a fare un catenaccio ad oltranza e non ricordo nessuna squadra che se la sia giocata contro il Barca quando Messi era al massimo della sua condizione, il primo Psg fece una buona impressione, ma Thiago tiro fuori una prestazione monumentale, era cmq un barcellona meno forte e il Bayern non ha Thiago ma due colossi agili come un camion di nome Boateng e Benatia, contro il più rapido brevilineo di tutti i tempi per me possono poco, tanto più se giocano con una difesa alta e dall'altra parte ci sono Suarez e Neymar.


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2015)

Siete completamente Off Topic. Chiudo.

E rispettate le opinioni altrui


----------

